# Going on Trip to Elk Creek PA, any info appreciated.



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello,
Going to Elk Creek next week with father-in-law. Have never been there, any info would be appreciated. Just some general areas to hit. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Unless you must fish in PA, stay in Ohio. Ohio's stocked steelhead spawn in the spring (now), Elk gets Ohio's strays in the spring - opposite of the fall situation.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Really, did not know that. My in-law lives in Western Pa and I have never fished in PA for steel and have heard good things about Elk, so thought I would give it a try. I do fish in Ohio for steel and did a couple of weeks ago. Do you think that there will be that much of a difference???


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Please PM me I can get you started on the Elk. If you have a GPS I can give you some public spots. Fishing on the Elk on the weekend can be crowded, hope your father in law can do a little hiking to avoid some of the major crowds. Fishing conditions on the Elk are going to be a little tuff. PA for the last couple of weeks dumped alot of steelhead smolts, so every drift you'll hook into a baby steelhead. Weather conditions have spread out the steelhead on the creek, some are near the gravel beds, some are in deeper pools and some are near the mouth of the creek. 

Some of the other creeks are producing better then the Elk.

Right now Friday night the flow gauge is high, the perfect flow gauge for the Elk would be anywhere from 10 on down to 5 anything lower then 3 would not have any kind of decent flow to fish it with a fly rod.

If the weekend forcast, and next week forcast holds true I would anticipate the Elk to be fishable by Thursday/Friday, the forcast calls for rain for the weekend till Monday, and the next couple of days calls for snow. Temps warm up on starting Thursday & Friday. The colder temps will keep the fair weather fisherman off the Elk so keep checking the flow gauge here:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/pa/nwis/uv?site_no=04213075

Also call Jim at Foleys Camp ground for local Elk creek reports: 814-474-5730.

Still a rookie fly fisherman in PA, this will be my third year, but I do quite well. I keep close tabs on the conditions so I have a slight clue what I'm doing.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

There are over a million smolts stocked in Pa waters Raccon Creek "small water clears fast in a flood", Crooked Creek "small water clears fast in a flood" , Elk Creek, Walnut Creek, 12 Mile Creek "small water clears fast in a flood", 16 Mile Creek, and if there is any access left 20 Mile Creek. PFBC has published several documents on access in PA.

Enjoy the crowds!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you for the info. We are fishing during the week, so hopefully the crowds will be smaller than the weekends. Are most of the streams in PA slate bottom?? and I am assuming that they are very wadable when at normal flow.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes most are small cobbles / pea gravel to a lil sand to slate. They are very wadable by most when the flows are right. You should still excersize caution when wading!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Just be careful this time of year, especially when fishing while its raining the creeks can come up very fast and you might get caught on the wrong side of the creek. Make sure the wading boots have some spike or felt covered. Wading staff is a good idea if the water is stained and your not familiar with the area.

I just sent ya PM hope the information is helpful.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes my wading boots are spiked and felt, I know that the slate can get slick. I was just not sure about the topography of the streams. Sounds like it is similar to Ohio tribs. Thanks for the info ngski and steelheader, now just need the weather to work out and I think this will be a great trip and my father-in-law will be another one hooked on steelie fishing. If we don't chat before I leave, I will make sure to post a report and pics. Thanks again!!!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Most of Elk has a flat slate bottom, gravel, under cut banks, wade friendly creek. During perfect conditions upper sections of Elk you'll run into knee high waters, and good access from the banks.

Happy hunting...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> Yes my wading boots are spiked and felt, I know that the slate can get slick. I was just not sure about the topography of the streams. Sounds like it is similar to Ohio tribs. Thanks for the info ngski and steelheader, now just need the weather to work out and I think this will be a great trip and my father-in-law will be another one hooked on steelie fishing. If we don't chat before I leave, I will make sure to post a report and pics. Thanks again!!!



513-646-6522 Call me and I'll help you out a lil further .. lol..


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

elk. ugh. I havent fished there in over 10 years. with good reason.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Patricio said:


> elk. ugh. I havent fished there in over 10 years. with good reason.



12 years and counting... I wont even purchase ANYTHING in PA! ..lol..


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Got out to the Elk Sunday, water flow was perfect, water color stained. Nothing in the deeper holes except suckers, located fish in the faster water. They were pairing up getting ready to spawn but no huge numbers. Hooked into a few chromes all silver, gravel areas had only a few fish. Might have better luck on the mile creeks but I would avoid going there on the weekend.



Patricio said:


> elk. ugh. I havent fished there in over 10 years. with good reason.


I'm actually glad bought a PA license, for the past couple of years, PA and Ohio has allowed me a fishing season that spans from earily Sept. thru May. Got an opportunity to try out flies, techniques that helped me out with my Chrome chasing. The past season 2007, all the Ohio rivers were blown out, had alot of rain that fall, so PA's tribs were fishable thru the fall, and Ohio fishing was great during the spring.

Even though it gets crowded on the creeks in PA, if you do alittle homework you can always find less crowds in other areas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

fisherie.com.........fishing reports


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

rapman said:


> fisherie.com.........fishing reports


Thats a decent site for reports, stream access and maps. The reports sometimes are tall like other sites, but I like the reports from this site:

http://www.steelheadschool.com/river_report_page.htm

His reports are maybe a day off or so, but seems to be an honest report.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ngski said:


> I'm actually glad bought a PA license, for the past couple of years,


oh, I'm buying a PA fishing license, but theres an important hatch that will be taking place next month. its an honour to take part in it. watching those trout sip the spinners off the top of the water...oh wait, thats sight fishing.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol dry fishing there is another thing I dont have time for .. lol..


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Well made it to PA, got the license and the gear ready to go. Looks like we are in for some snow tomorrow which is fine with me. It should keep the fair weather guys home, while me and my father-in-law slay them. Well time to hit the bed and up early tomorrow.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Report back...I'm headed up Friday...Good Luck.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Well Friday was the best day out of all 3. Due to the snow they had, about 3 to 4 inches, Wednesday afternoon it got really warm and the snow melted and the streams rose and got fast and dirty. Hit the Upper Elk, 12 Mile and Walnut. Walnut produced the best on Friday when the water cleared a bit and the level went down. The afternoon bite was the best at the Legion. Stone flys and copper heads did the best. Did see some guys from shore throwing some lures and catching fish in deep holes. I would assume today (Saturday) the conditions are probally the best. Wed and Thurs just caught small smolts, they were in all of the usual spots that you would find bigger fish, the bigger fish these two days were tough to find due to current and color. Friday was best day, had 4 hookups and landed one fish. The steel were pretty smart, you would hookup and they would immediatley run down stream into class 3 rapids, and of course I would chase as far as I could, then snapoff !!! I am sure todays conditions are great but I have family stuff to do with easter, what fun.... Well I am defiently going to fish here come September.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

give me a call when you get a chance nothing major, but just want to chat


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Streamhawk said:


> Well I am defiently going to fish here come September.


If the conditions are right Sept might be productive. This past year I did not fish PA because of the low water conditions, it wasn't till December that the PA was fishable. Sure they had a run of fish come up but it was like 30 people pounding a small hole to try to hook a few fish. Fish were trapped and could not move around due to lack of rain.

Love to fish the Elk, finished mapping / exploring the mid sections now I have to explore the upper stretches of Elk as well as the lower half upto the Lake.

Glad ya got into some fish.


----------

